# Want a better picture on TV 2 ?



## racermurray (Mar 21, 2007)

After purchasing a 26" LCD for the bedroom I was not happy with the slightly fuzzy picture using the TV2 RF output. I did a test using the composite outputs and found a tremendous gain in picture quality. I looked around for a 75' composite cable unsuccesfully. I found a 75' component cable RBG from monoprice and snaked it through my basement from the 622 box to the bedroom tv. Using the green for video and the red and blue for audio , picture quality is about the best I think you can get.

RM


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Did you try a new run of RG6 from the receiver to the TV or were you using an old existing cable?


----------



## racermurray (Mar 21, 2007)

ChuckA said:


> Did you try a new run of RG6 from the receiver to the TV or were you using an old existing cable?


I used new RG6...I think bypassing the TV tuner was the key


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Sometimes just changing the output channel for TV2 can improve things. "Fuzzy" can mean any number of things.


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

racermurray said:


> After purchasing a 26" LCD for the bedroom I was not happy with the slightly fuzzy picture using the TV2 RF output. I did a test using the composite outputs and found a tremendous gain in picture quality. I looked around for a 75' composite cable unsuccesfully. I found a 75' component cable RBG from monoprice and snaked it through my basement from the 622 box to the bedroom tv. Using the green for video and the red and blue for audio , picture quality is about the best I think you can get.
> 
> RM


If you can "snake" another two RCA cables through for the audio and use the three you already ran for the actual component video you can have HD in the bedroom. That would be the absolute best you can get. I have this setup and love it.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

However, with that set up you get the same programming on both TVs. If that's okay with your environment, run the receiver in Single mode and you will get PiP and Swap at both locations.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Remember that component isn't available on the TV2 side of things. Unless you live alone, sharing probably isn't a long-term option.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

This is my issue and probably the issue with a lot of people. I have TV1, which is essentially for my wife and I, and TV2, which is basically shared by the kids to watch a large yellow sponge most of the time. Actually I have TV2-1, TV2-2, and TV2-3. One in the living room, one in an upstairs room, and one in the basement. Each has its own remote control. One came with the 622 and the other two were Ebay purchaes. And yes, we have had remote control "battles". I will go upstairs to watch something not knowing the kids are watching something. I will select something and a few moments later it re-tunes to a big yellow sponge. Not a big deal because I am not willing right now to spend any more money on this sort of thing. I also have extra digital to analog converter boxes on a few sets, so with only 4 people in the house we have had times where one person is watching TV1, another one TV2, me watching OTA via converter box. Basically the fourth person will have to decide which of those three choices they want to share with another family member. 

I sort of have a similar issue with internet access. We have two main computers for primary access, but also have means via Wii internet access and a very old PC updated from Win'95 to Win'98 in the basement. I can also bring in my work laptop and access via wireless aircard if need be.


----------



## fredinva (May 10, 2006)

racermurray said:


> I used new RG6...I think bypassing the TV tuner was the key


No..........
tv2 via rg6 on a modulated channel is SD
Composite is still SD

Component is HD

fred
(tv2 on modulated ch Air 22 gives the best pic)
or an air ch near the low end


----------



## racermurray (Mar 21, 2007)

fredinva said:


> No..........
> tv2 via rg6 on a modulated channel is SD
> Composite is still SD
> 
> ...


Never said I was watching TV2 in HD.
Please re-read my original post , I am simply using a component cable to connect my composite input/output jacks.
On my TV2 LCD the picture is clearer using the yellow input/output vs using the modulated output (regardless of which channel is used)

RM


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

Jim148 said:


> This is my issue and probably the issue with a lot of people. I have TV1, which is essentially for my wife and I, and TV2, which is basically shared by the kids to watch a large yellow sponge most of the time. Actually I have TV2-1, TV2-2, and TV2-3. One in the living room, one in an upstairs room, and one in the basement. Each has its own remote control.


Short of adding more tuners, one more thing that you could do is to use a standard splitter to combine TV1 & TV2 outputs through your home wiring. Then, you can tune your TV to one channel for TV1 and change to TV2 for the second channel. That will give you one more choice to deal with your lack of tuners. You can also buy keys to allow an RF remote to control TV1.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

You can watch both TV1 and TV2 output on the same coax (TV2 Home Distribution output) without using any combiners (spliter/diplexor). They are output on different channels by the receiver. Select the channels you want them on in Setup.


----------



## fredinva (May 10, 2006)

racermurray said:


> Never said I was watching TV2 in HD.
> Please re-read my original post , I am simply using a component cable to connect my composite input/output jacks.
> On my TV2 LCD the picture is clearer using the yellow input/output vs using the modulated output (regardless of which channel is used)
> 
> RM


I read the post okay, simply responding to you and 'subsequent' posters. I understand A/V(composite) will always be better pic quality than modulated rf.
But as I mentioned, a lower modulated ch on rg6 will give a slightly better pic than the default ch60. And you can get hd to tv2 by inserting an ota antenna into the same rg6line. 
Not many people are going to go the extra effort and fish ($50+)component cables 75 feet, especially not installers.
Composite cables, even two barreled together, would have prolly accomplished the same thing. Or you could have simply put 'RCA' F-connector adapters on your rg6 for the video and then run a cheap 75 audio cable.
There are many options to cure picture quality issues.

fred


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

fredinva said:


> I understand A/V(composite) will always be better pic quality than modulated rf.


That would be an incorrect understanding. It is often the case, but not always.


----------



## fredinva (May 10, 2006)

harsh said:


> That would be an incorrect understanding. It is often the case, but not always.


We're in a Dish forum.
when is their rf modulated signal better than a/v cabling??


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

fredinva said:


> We're in a Dish forum.
> when is their rf modulated signal better than a/v cabling??


When the cable length gets awfully long, bad things can happen to line level transmissions. RF typically doesn't suffer these problems. RF is also less susceptible to certain grounding problems that an unbalanced connection may be clobbered by (or at least badly "hummed").


----------



## guillermopelotas (Oct 9, 2006)

Jim148 said:


> Actually I have TV2-1, TV2-2, and TV2-3. One in the living room, one in an upstairs room, and one in the basement. Each has its own remote control. One came with the 622 and the other two were Ebay purchaes. And yes, we have had remote control "battles". I will go upstairs to watch something not knowing the kids are watching something. I will select something and a few moments later it re-tunes to a big yellow sponge.


My TV2s are in living room, upstairs room and kids play room. It exists so my kids can watch the Sponge. My remotes are from eBay. I think you're me!


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

fredinva said:


> No..........
> (tv2 on modulated ch Air 22 gives the best pic)
> or an air ch near the low end


Where did you hear that? What is the technical reason for it, if any?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Higher frequencies (channels) have more loss through coax and are more sensitive to connection corrosion, lose connections, etc.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

ChuckA said:


> You can watch both TV1 and TV2 output on the same coax (TV2 Home Distribution output) without using any combiners (spliter/diplexor). They are output on different channels by the receiver. Select the channels you want them on in Setup.


True of ViP series receivers, but not of the SD receivers like the 322 and 522/625, which have separate RF outputs for TV1 and TV2.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Given the name of this forum I didn't feel the need to qualify that detail but someone might find it useful.


----------



## kklier (Dec 19, 2007)

I used to have a ViP 722 and a 322 sending TV2 to channels 55 and 60. When I upgraded the 322 to 722 I had to move the channels further apart. I now have the TV2 output going to 45 and 60 without any fuzzyness/interference.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Remember that the ViP722 may be sending two UHF channels while the 322 sends one VHF channel (3 or 4) and one UHF channel.


----------



## fredinva (May 10, 2006)

garypen said:


> Where did you hear that? What is the technical reason for it, if any?


Didn't hear it anywhere,
just 7 years installing dual tuner Dish receivers and fixing untold number of picture quality issues. Tested this theory in the store also. Cable 73 is very close to Air 22 in frequency(519.25 - 517.25), they both work better than the default air 60.

fred


----------



## JackDobiash (Jul 20, 2005)

If you're running Coax over longer distances you can add an amp in there to help as well. I put a Channel Master CM3044 into my setup so I could send my TV2 signal to mutliple TVs in the house, works really well.


----------



## boy654 (Dec 21, 2006)

anyone tried those cat5 to a/v converters?


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

fredinva said:


> Didn't hear it anywhere,
> just 7 years installing dual tuner Dish receivers and fixing untold number of picture quality issues. Tested this theory in the store also. Cable 73 is very close to Air 22 in frequency(519.25 - 517.25), they both work better than the default air 60.
> 
> fred


Is there a conversion table somewhere that compares Air to cable channels? A local restaurant has a E* dual tuner setup where the main TV gets some interference. Every time I eat there I want to call the owner aside and ask her if I can change the modulator to a different channel to get rid of the interference. I'm willing to bet the installer used cable channels and picked one too close to one of our locals (this is in the Cleveland antenna farm less than 1 mile from the row of towers). OTOH I could just wait till June 12th to see if the interference goes away. It might not, if the interference is from one of the 3 LPTV signals that are also transmitted here that won't go digital.

Ha Ha, I just realized that interference may be from our 4 megawatt ch 61 :eek2: I bet the installer just kept it on default.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

boy654 said:


> anyone tried those cat5 to a/v converters?


Yeah, I'm using one now, CAT5e->Component HD. Other than a slight buzz it's great. Totally perfect with the 360, just not with the 722.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Michael P said:


> Is there a conversion table somewhere that compares Air to cable channels?


Not a direct comparison, but if you're interested in anything RF, this is the place to start: http://www.arrl.org/tis/info/catv-ch.html


----------



## LRD (Feb 10, 2009)

fredinva said:


> ... (tv2 on modulated ch Air 22 gives the best pic)
> or an air ch near the low end


Would this be true at places like here in Dallas where we have air channels on both 21 and 23?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

LRD said:


> Would this be true at places like here in Dallas where we have air channels on both 21 and 23?


Not a great idea to try to put a modulated inhouse channel between 2 OTA in use channels. It usually works better to have at least 1 channel between the OTA channel (whether it's digital or analog) and your modulated channel. Also better to have at least 1 channel space between inhouse modulated channels.

After June 12 - you'll have channels 53+ to put your modulated channels on


----------

